# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  حكمة اليوم  23 / 5 / 2015 م

## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*العتاب  هدية الاحباب .
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*تسلم استاذ على
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور ودالجنيد واسعد الله صباحك وصباح الاحباب الرشيد وساتى وكل اهل الحكمة
*

----------


## الدلميت

*الما دارك ما لامك

مشكور الاخ علي الجنيد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بارك الله فيك حبيبنا ود الجنيد
*

----------


## عز الدين

*مشكوووووووور 
وجزاك الله خيرا"
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابو علوة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور ياأستاذنا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ويييييييين ساتى ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*احسنت.  سلامي لاستاذنا و الابيض ضميرك و لكل زوار الحكمة.  انا موجود لكن الحكمة أصبحت تأتي بعد ان انام.  شكرًا على السؤال يا صفوة.
                        	*

----------


## ود شندي12

*تسلم يا استاذ
                        	*

----------

